# What do you put on a hot-dog?



## Cristian Andreu (Jan 7, 2016)

A most crucial discussion is what should we put or avoid from putting on a hot-dog. Yogurt seems an impopular choice, for example, but I could be wrong. I mean, once I was offered juice made from clams and apple, so anything could happen.

What do you usually put on them?

For me, as a proper Chilean, it was to be with mashed avocado, chopped tomatoes, generous -perhaps even insultingly so- amounts of mayonnaise, and sauerkraut.

I'm also a fan of the caramelized onion, shoe-string potato, fried-egg, and alioli sauce version, though that's a bit heavier.

How about you?


----------



## MarkB (Jan 7, 2016)

Ketchup.


----------



## Janx (Jan 7, 2016)

a hotdog
ketchup
mustard.

anything else makes it a sloppy mess or is likely unpalatable to me.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jan 7, 2016)

thick chili and  shredded cheese, eaten with a fork.  Otherwise the typical K&M


----------



## Umbran (Jan 7, 2016)

Chili.  Not that nasty stuff you find in a can, or in most snack-vendors.  But a good, strong, homemade chili.

Ketchup, mustard, pickle relish (each alone, or in any combination)

Sauerkraut & Mustard.  

Hot dog onions (hard to find if you aren't in NYC - caramelized onions in a spiced ketchupy sauce)

There was until recently a place near me ("Spike's Junkyard Dogs") that had a bazillion variations of toppings on dogs.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2016)

Just ketchup and mustard. But the only time I have hot dogs is when the German market comes to town.  I love a good spicy red bratwurst.


----------



## darjr (Jan 7, 2016)

Mustard. Or ramen. Actually the dogs get sliced up and cooked in the ramen.


----------



## Istbor (Jan 7, 2016)

I am kind of a fan of the Chicago Dog. 
So.. it varies, but a whole varsity of additions. So much so that it is hard to hold that puppy in one hand.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 7, 2016)

The tears of enemies.

And mustard and relish. In burgers and hot dogs those are the condiments that get my pass. Plus those unnatural orange cheese slices. Sure, I can eat anything, but anything else like ketchup seems unholy.

I must say I've never tried a "michigan hot dog". They are popular in Québec for no obvious reason. Those are hot dogs served with spaghetti sauce on them. WTF?


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 7, 2016)

Just ketchup and mustard. Occasionally cheese. Italian or Polish sausage on a bun is different; sauerkraut, honey mustard, ketchup, and olives (preferably black olives).


----------



## Umbran (Jan 7, 2016)

darjr said:


> Or ramen. Actually the dogs get sliced up and cooked in the ramen.




Ah, yes.  We used to call that "Grad Student Surprise".


----------



## was (Jan 7, 2016)

ketchup, mustard and onions


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 8, 2016)

Depends on where & when.

Naked on a bun
Katsup
Mustard
Mustard & onion*
Mustard, katsup & onion
Mustard, chili & onion
Mustard, chili, cheese & onion
Mustard, cheese & onion
Mustard, sauerkraut, dill relish & cracked black pepper
Cheese & mustard
Chili, cheese & onion
Kimchee
Garlic purée 
BBQ sauce
BBQ sauce & garlic purée 









All instances of "onion" can be raw or grilled


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 8, 2016)

Cristian Andreu said:


> A most crucial discussion is what should we put or avoid from putting on a hot-dog. Yogurt seems an impopular choice, for example, but I could be wrong. I mean, once I was offered juice made from clams and apple, so anything could happen.
> 
> What do you usually put on them?
> 
> For me, as a proper Chilean, it was to be with mashed avocado, chopped tomatoes, generous -perhaps even insultingly so- amounts of mayonnaise, and sauerkraut.



That sounds pretty damn good, except for all the mayonnaise. 



> I'm also a fan of the caramelized onion, shoe-string potato, fried-egg, and alioli sauce version, though that's a bit heavier.
> 
> How about you?



I prefer quail eggs instead of the fried egg; though; I will do a fried egg with a burger.


----------



## Richards (Jan 8, 2016)

I prefer:

Mustard
Ketchup
Pickles (preferably the long, thin-cut slices - they lie nicely along the bun); otherwise, relish is an acceptable substitute
Cheese (one slice of American cheese, cut in half, and tucked along the length of the bun)

-or-

Chili
Shredded cheese​
Johnathan


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 8, 2016)

ketchup
chili


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 8, 2016)

sausage on a stick - just tomato sauce

American style - cheese, onions, relish 

British style - Piccalilli

Bratwurst style - sauerkraut, mustard

sausage sizzle - pork sausage, white bread with real butter, caramelised onions, sauce


----------



## MechaPilot (Jan 8, 2016)

It pretty much comes down two ways:

I
Shredded cheese
Chilli

II
Cheese (shredded or sliced)
Pickle
Ketchup


----------



## Morlock (Jan 8, 2016)

Minimum: mustard (I prefer yellow on 'dogs, but brown is okay in a pinch)
Standard: mustard, chopped onions and/or 'kraut. (sometimes relish if I'm in the mood)
All the way: mustard, chopped onions, 'kraut, chili (NO...BEANS), cheese.

I'm from the Dirty Harry school of hot dogs: "And nobody, I mean nobody, puts ketchup on a hot dog."


----------



## billd91 (Jan 8, 2016)

Ketchup is the condiment of Satan. I put mustard on my hot dogs.

Disclosure: I live not too far from the Middleton Mustard Museum (formerly the Mount Horeb Mustard Museum before the move). And I agree with them.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jan 8, 2016)

Mustard and ketchup, definitely. But kimchi or sauerkraut is tasty, too. I recently had a hot dog with cranberry sauce and Brussels sprouts and it was surprisingly awesome.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 8, 2016)

I'll ask a tangential question: how many of you use your hotdog "recipes" on other sausages?  

I have- Brats obviously, and German rotwurst.  They usually get simple treatments of mustard or mustard & katsup...possibly with onions.

But I've also tried things like Earl Campbell Hot Links, as above, but also with BBQ, garlic spread, or a mix of both.  _Teh yumz!_


----------



## Bedrockgames (Jan 8, 2016)

Mustard, no ketchup. To me that is a basic, no BS hotdog that has good flavor. If I want something a little different, I might put some grated cheese on it. We have a bunch of hotdog places around here with crazy toppings as well. At those places I tend to try something different each time. But at home: mustard, for the most part. Just mustard.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 8, 2016)

Love pretzel rolls for dogs...


----------



## Umbran (Jan 8, 2016)

Mad_Jack said:


> I've always been a fan of hot dogs, eggs and potatoes - boil the dogs, slice them up, brown them with the taters and some chopped onion, and then crack two eggs over it and scramble them...




Why boil the dogs first?  It would seem to be a needless step.




Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'll ask a tangential question: how many of you use your hotdog "recipes" on other sausages?




Knockwurst (poached in beer, if possible), mustard, and kraut for the win!  Virtually any form of keilbasa or polish sausage like thing can get similar treatment.  I'd probably not put kraut on a "hot" sausage, just by my personal preference.

I'm originally from New York - so Italian sausage with sauteed onions and peppers is a still-favorite-food from my childhood.



> I have- Brats obviously, and German rotwurst.




Rotwust (aka "blutwurst", a blood sausage, for the uninitiated) is one of those things I classify as a food that's understandable for humans to eat in a culture of scarcity.  If you don't always know where your next meal is coming from, yes, then make and eat rotwurst, as it is a way to get every last bit of nutrition out of the beast.  Otherwise... don't.  Just don't.  That stuff is *nasty*.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Jan 8, 2016)

Umbran said:


> I'm originally from New York - so Italian sausage with sauteed onions and peppers is a still-favorite-food from my childhood.




I'm from Boston and for me the feeling on this is pretty much the same. For Sausage boils down to Italian Sweet or Spicey style.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 9, 2016)

Hmmm...rotwurst and blutwurst were 2 different things in Germany- at least where I lived.  There, the rotwurst had a more traditional sausagy texture, while blutwurst tended towards the mushy.

Both tasty, IMHO, but I wouldn't- well...couldn't- eat a blutwurst like I would a hotdog or rotwurst like we used to get at the Stuttgart cristkindlmarkt- hot off the grill, wrapped in parchment, and topped with mustard.


----------



## The_Silversword (Jan 10, 2016)

Mustard, onions, chili, mustard.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 12, 2016)

Ice, but they cool off faster if you put it on their bellies.




And you people are just sick, sick, sick.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 12, 2016)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Ice, but they cool off faster if you put it on their bellies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you should try my Tacos


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 12, 2016)

Tacos de perro...not for me, thanks.


----------



## Abraxas (Jan 12, 2016)

I have a few favorites - First I really prefer Kogel or Hebrew National dogs.
Then I mix and match
1) Flint style chili, mustard & onions
2) A deep-fried hot dog with crisp bacon, Detroit-style chili, cole slaw and jalapenos
3) The Yesterdog's Ultradog - chili, cheese, onions, pickles, ketchup, mustard
4) mustard, onions, emerald relish, a dill pickle spear, tomatoes, pickled sport peppers and a dash of celery salt.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jan 12, 2016)

How about heat and a dog?

More seriously.

Probably only onion. I am not that big a fan of ketchup or mustard...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 12, 2016)

I used to love a good corn dog- usually with either mustard or katsup- never both- but I haven't had one in decades due to a mild corn allergy.  I still eat corn, but I pick and choose which forms are worth getting sick over.

Fried catfish, corn tortillas with salsa, popcorn at a movie, the occasional buttered ear?  They all rate a yes.

Corn dogs, not so much.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jan 12, 2016)

In the summer, an ice cube is my dog's favorite treat!



Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Ice, but they cool off faster if you put it on their bellies.


----------



## RPGer (Jan 14, 2016)

Chile, with chopped onions, cheddar cheese, and hot sauce!

or mustard (spicy brown) and sauerkraut!


----------



## Herschel (Jan 15, 2016)

I love good saurkraut, but it makes a standard dog too messy and dominates the flavor.  

Option B: ketchup and a good mustard (both light)
Option C: Chili, cheese and raw onion
Option D: Chicago Dog (minus the gross "sport peppers")

Any of the three are fine. However:

Option A: A better sausage, most likely Polish or German.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2016)

Brats with kraut and onions. That is a must.

Hebrew national dogs I like home made chilli, thick, minced onions, chedder, mustard.

I also like to cook taters, sausage, kraut with a side spot of ketchep for the sausage. it is a good thing to make as it is really cheap, unless you buy really good kraut!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2016)

darjr said:


> Mustard. Or ramen. Actually the dogs get sliced up and cooked in the ramen.



I am glad you clarified that, I tried to picture ground up noodle or cooked noodles on a dog and it wasn't working for me at all!

by the way, are  you a student? Let me guess computer engineering? maybe combined with electrical/electronic engineering?


----------



## Vagabond234 (Feb 2, 2016)

Chili, salsa, lots of onions!  That's enough for me.  Maybe bacon too.


----------



## Nytmare (Feb 2, 2016)

Normally, I'm an only ketchup kind of guy.  

If real Coney Island or New England hot weenie sauce is available I'll do those in a heart beat.  

If I'm feeling decadent, I'll maybe do cheese, chili, or onions.

Anything else is pretty much a toss up, aside from mustard and relish.  I'll usually (usually) avoid those at all cost.


----------



## Nytmare (Feb 2, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am glad you clarified that




Squiddlies!


----------



## Bohandas (Jul 21, 2021)

When I was in college there was a food truck that served foot long hotdogs topped with with ketchup, honey mustard, and cheese fries.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 21, 2021)

Bratwurst, sauerkraut, dijon mustard, cheese

also like curry on hotdog too


----------



## payn (Jul 21, 2021)

Did baked beans and coleslaw once and it wasnt bad.


----------



## Aging Bard (Jul 21, 2021)

Connecticut special: mustard, bacon, sauerkraut, and relish. Yum!


----------



## Cadence (Jul 21, 2021)

Mustard and Dill Relish at home
Mustard and Chili (w/ or w/out onions) on campouts
Chicago Dog eating out


----------



## jdrakeh (Jul 21, 2021)

Mustard, onions, and relish.


----------



## DammitVictor (Jul 21, 2021)

Slice of American cheese; ketchup and mustard OR chili and onions; shredded mild cheddar.

Or peppers and onions and sauerkraut.


----------



## Blue (Jul 21, 2021)

Ketchup and/or Spicy (Deli) Mustard (bleh to yellow mustard)
Sauerkraut - lots!  Like the volume of the dog itself if not more.

Oh, and I prefer a potato bun to a white bread bun.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 21, 2021)

Ketchup. 

Are you talking about US style hotdogs? Chutney, relish, mustard.


----------



## sesantaru (Jul 21, 2021)

As a chilean i completely 100% agree with the completo, it's one of the best ways to eat a hot dog. I also like the chili con carne hot dogs that americans make, half the time are meh, but when it's done right it's really tasty.

Personally i always use the same base: mashed avocado, diced tomatoes, mayo (home made or kraft), and the best sausage i can find. Usually premium. Then maybe sauerkraut, or different kinds of mustard, or some weird german sauces.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 21, 2021)

Typically, mayo, ketchup, and mustard. 

Often add one or more of the following: sauerkraut, pickles, relish, lettuce, tomatoes, and/or onions.


----------



## Lidgar (Jul 21, 2021)

A really good dog needs only a really good brown spicy mustard…and maybe grilled onions.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 21, 2021)

Cadence said:


> Mustard and Dill Relish at home
> Mustard and Chili (w/ or w/out onions) on campouts
> Chicago Dog eating out
> 
> View attachment 140953



I haven’t had a Chicago dog in a couple years.  Those are good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 21, 2021)

There’s a fusion restaurant near me that tops dogs with Korean flair- things like bilgogi or kimchee can be very tasty options.


----------

